# Wakami Lake, ONT



## eino fishere (Jun 18, 2008)

I couldn't find a place for out of state fishing threads so I thought I would post here. Has anyone fished and camped at this provincial park? I am thinking about going up in August and wanted some input on what the campground is like and if the fishing is decent. thanks in advance


----------



## Fishnwalleyes (Jun 26, 2011)

We have a group of about 20 that goes to Wakami twice a year. We love it!!!


----------



## Fishnwalleyes (Jun 26, 2011)

5-7lb whitefish 30' of water with a slip bobber, orange tear drop and wax worm. Bottom bouncing for walleyes.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

We have been going since the late 70's. Normal trip for us was Memorial day wekend. We decided not to go this year. Many of our regular crew still went. The problem they experienced was the size limits. You can only keep one walleye over 18". They caught a bunch of fish but had problems getting enough to eat. No small fish, just lots of 18"- 20".

We use to fish trappers Island until the water levels dropped. Now we head the opposite direction for walleyes. As mentioned its a great lake for whitefish. Pike are easy to catch, but the size is not very big when you think of Ontario.

Ontario has made walleye fishing basically a catch and release resource. Most Canadians like the whitefish better. I think the pocession limit is 10?

The campground even had wood smokers on site.


----------



## eino fishere (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys! Might head up this weekend as it's only 6 hours away. I assume there is firewood for sale nearby?


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

At one time the campground had a pile of firewood for free. I don't remember what we used last? I think we road around and picked it up. Just don't get caught cutting any.

If you plan to fish now, if you are after walleye and whitefish. Crawlers work.

I recall one spring where we just hammered the whitefish on a chunk of crawler. When we landed the fish they were spitting out live wigglers. A hatch must of been on and they were gorging on them.

I have never fished it this time of year. I would bet the pike fishing will be great.


----------



## eino fishere (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks again for the info. Ya, I enjoy catching whitefish and eating them even more. Decided to go to Grand Marais area this weekend but I am going to plan a Wakami trip for late August or September.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I heard the fall fishing trip is nice. No bugs and the bigger fish show up.

One guy told me the best way to catch fall walleye up there is crawler harness and a electric trolling motor.

Pike use big body baits just about anywhere.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i used to fish there every year .we trowlled rapalas for pike an walleye an jigged zero or # 1 mepps tipped with a piece of crawler for white fish. back then there was no limit on whities.if you go in july while the may flies are hatching in the evenings you can catch white fish on the surface with a fly rod. it's a blast.
it was very rustic camp ground back then..a lot of years only one other camper in the whole park..


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

We used to camp there from the mid 70s to the mid 80s..We would stay for 3 weeks straight and have some great memories of all the great people we met over the years. Whitefish, pike and walleye dominate the lake. The narrows at both ends of the lake are good. One end has the dam the other end has the old log flume. Be sure to get a map of the area as there are some great portages that you can take right from Wakami. You can also find many other great lakes out of Sulton..


----------



## eino fishere (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome! This is great info guys!


----------

